# Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?



## Aliman@Angelwahn (21. August 2007)

Hallo an Alle!

Habe mal ne Frage zum Echolot!

Und zwar bin ich überhaupt nicht bewandert in solchen Dingen!
Ich wollte Fragen ob man ein echolot auch vom land aus ,z.B. am 
Ufer eines Forellensees benutzen kann? 

-Oder am Ufer eines Flusses oder irgend eines anderen Sees?

-Und welches sollte ich mir anschaffen, wenn ich dies vorhaben würde, und es tatsächlich klappt?

-In welcher Preisklasse bewegen sich TAUGLICHE Echolote?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen.....hab halt in der Boardsuche nichts genaues gefunden!

Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

MfG Aliman#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

Das einzigste Echolot welches für die Uferangelei gedacht ist, ist das Smartcast.
Du wirfst den Sender mit einer Angel aus, und kannst am Empfänger (z.b. Uhr) dann Wassertiefe, Kanten, und wenn Du Glück hast auch Fische sehen.
Man kann es zwar nicht mit vernüftigen Echoloten vergleichen, aber eine Hilfe ist es schon (wenn auch zu einem hohen Preis).
Der ganz grosse Nachteil an den Dingern ist, wenn die Batterie des Senders leer ist, muss Du einen neuen Sender kaufen.
Ich hatte mal so ein Ding, aus einer Abo Werbung. Aber da ich fast ausschliesslich vom Boot aus angel, habe ich es bei ebay wieder verkauft.


----------



## Barschler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

@Aliman

Hallo! Also vor dem selben Problem habe ich auch schon gestanden. Wie Tommi-Engel erwähnt hat ist das Gerät nicht mit den "richtigen" Bootsecholote zu vergleichen; dann eben der Preis.... Was an dem Gerät als Positiv zu betrachten ist die einfache Bedienung; Geber an der Rute und ab ins Wasser.
Die Temperaturanzeige und die angezeigte Tiefe waren zuverlässig; man könnte auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit und Form (Kantensuche) mit ein wenig Übung ablesen leider keine Fischsicheln was für meine Begriffe sehr wichtig ist; aber üben muß man eben bei allen Echoloten. :g Es ist eben ein komplexes Thema, aber wenn man es die physikalischen Gesetze und Zusammenhänge begriffen hat dann weiß man langsam was für ein Gerät man braucht. Wie ich sehe wohnst Du in Kiel....hmmm so viel Wasser drum rum :g warum habe ich das nicht :c

Um noch mal zurückzukommen Du hast die Wahl zwischen einem Smartcast 15e ( mit all seine Abstriche die Du machen mußt sprich keine große Tiefenmessung oder eben Geberwechsel nach Ablauf der Betriebszeit und eine nicht so hochauflösende Anzeige ) oder einem richtigen Bootsecholot der eben nicht vom Ufer aus zu verwenden ist aber mit besserer Anzeige und mehr Tiefenerfassung für eben mehr Geld. Oder......was wäre mit einem der beides kann! Ja, Du wohnst in Kiel...um noch mal zurückzukommen, und da kann ich mir vorstellen daß Du irgendwann auch mal dein Gerät vom Boot verwenden möchtest nicht wahr?  Diese Möglichkeiten hast Du bei der selben Fa. wo der Smartcast her kommt nämlich bei Humminbird. Aber das ist jetzt langsam eine Frage des Geldes ;+  Was möchtest Du ausgeben bzw. wo hast Du deine Schmerzgrenze überschritten? 

Grüße, Barschler


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (22. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

meine schmerzgrenze wäre bei ca. 10.000€










Ne Spaß, ich denke mal so in 2-3 monaten wird die schmerzgrenze so bei 200 € liegen...

Danke für den netten Post!

MfG Aliman


----------



## jägerundsammler (22. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

Also ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Smartcasts mit 4 Graustufen.

Und ich glaube 500 Geberstunden reichen total aus, ich hab den Geber bei einer Angelsession (1 Tag) noch nie mehr als 1 Stunde im Wasser gehabt, was bedeutet, dass mir der Geber für 500 Tage locker reicht und selbst wenn er leer ist kostet ein neuer nicht viel.

Ihr habt mit ein paar Würfen die Angelstelle locker ausgelotet, Struktur ist wunderbar erkennbar und auch Fische werden gut angezeigt, was ich mit meinem Boots Echolot nachweisen konnte.


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (23. August 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

das sind sehr gute antworten, sowie ich sie mir erhofft hab!

Werd mal jetzt mein Portmonee fragen was so geht....

MfG und Vielen Dank Aliman


----------



## Shira11 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

Hallo,

ein Tip zu dem Smart Cast!

Nimm die Batterie raus wenn Du es länger nicht brauchst.
Ich bin schon zeimal am Wasser gestanden, hab mich von Kollegen bestaunen lassen, und das Ding hat dann keinen Pips gemacht.
Batterie gemessen (über 3Volt) aber er wollte trozdem eine neue. (3,3 Volt)


----------



## Diski (5. September 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

Hallo!
Darf man das Echolot überall einfach verwenden?
Oder ist das in manchen Gegenden verboten?
Was kostet ein gutes Gerätß

Gruß
Diski


----------



## Barschler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

@Diski

Leider nicht. Verwendung eines Echolotes ist in manchen Bundesländern gänzlich verboten (Thüringen soweit bekannt teilweise Bayern); es sei denn Du bist an manchen privaten Gewässern wo andere Regelungen gelten. Aber allgemein ist er in den meisten Bundesländern erlaubt. Ein Tipp: erkundige Dich genau vorher an einem neuem Gewässer über die Erlaubnis über die Verwendung eines Echo`s um irgendwelche Ungereimtheiten aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Grüße, Barschler


----------



## Barschler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*



Diski schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was kostet ein gutes Gerätß
> 
> Gruß
> Diski



Kommt drauf an ob Du nur vom Boot oder auch vom Ufer das Gerät verwenden möchtest.

Vom Ufer kosten die Geräte zw. 170 u. 260 € wobei Sie eben nicht mit dem reinen Bootsgeräte aufnehmen können das Sie eben nur einen Funkgeber verwenden und da ist eben physikalischerweise klar daß Sie nicht die selbe Durchdringkraft besitzen wie ein Bootsecholot dessen Geber eine vielfache Leistung dessen aufbringen.

Gute und günstige Bootsgeräte gibt es von Eagle u. zwar den Cuda 168 oder 242 für 99,- bzw 139,- wobei ich den 242 empfehle da er zwei Sendekegeln besitzt (20° u. 60°) und der 139 Cuda nur ein 20° Kegel.

Gruß, Barschler


----------



## jägerundsammler (29. September 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

Oder man kauft ein PiranhaMax 230, das vereint Ufer und Boots angelei.
Hat zwar seinen Preis aber dafür vom Boot auch genug Leistung.
Wäre für mich in deinem Fall erste Wahl.


----------



## Angelspass (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> meine schmerzgrenze wäre bei ca. 10.000€
> 
> 
> Ja dann kommt nur ein Futterboot mit Echolot in frage.
> ...


----------



## Stephan222 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*



jägerundsammler schrieb:


> Oder man kauft ein PiranhaMax 230, das vereint Ufer und Boots angelei.
> Hat zwar seinen Preis aber dafür vom Boot auch genug Leistung.
> Wäre für mich in deinem Fall erste Wahl.



hmm, wie funktioniert das loten denn bei diesen Gerät vom Ufer aus, auch mit einen Sender an der Angel? |kopfkrat


----------



## Clouserfan (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

Hallo Leute !
In Thüringen ist das benutzen des Echolotes wärend des Angelns verboten! Das heißt konkret: Angelplatz suchen Echolot raus aus dem Wasser und Angeln. Man kann sich sowieso nur auf eins richtig konzentrieren. Und Fische fördert das Echolot nicht zu Tage.
Grüße aus Weimar.


----------



## Stephan222 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

@Clouserfan

das wollte ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## jägerundsammler (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

Jau,

du hast 2 Geber. 
Einen mit Saugnapf zum am Boot befestingen.
Und einen 2. SmartCast Geber um mit der Angel rauszuwerfen.
Der jeweilig eingesetze Geber kann im Gerät per Menü ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Stephan222 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

ahhh super, Danke!


----------



## Petri (15. November 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

Hallo!

was für ne Batterie (bzw. Akku) brauchst ein PiranhaMax 230 denn? ist es noch handlich, oder muß man ne autobatterie mitschleppen?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Jirko (15. November 2007)

*AW: Echolot...Vom Boot od Vom Land?*

nabend carsten #h

soweit ich weiß kann dieses modell mit normalen AA batterien betrieben werden #h


----------

